# pudotaminen



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Mies pudoti kupia (kupin?) lattialle ja se "jakautui", kovalla äänellä.

Mikä suomen sana käytetään tässä tilanteessa?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Mies pudoti kupia (kupin?) lattialle ja se "jakautui", kovalla äänellä.
> 
> Mikä suomen sana käytetään tässä tilanteessa?



Mies pudotti kupin lattialle ja se särkyi/rikkoutui/lohkesi äänekkäästi.

särkyä = break, shatter
rikkoutua = break
lohjeta = split


----------



## altazure

Hiukan tarkennusta:
"Särkyä" tarkoittaa, että se hajoaa pieniksi palasiksi.
"Lohjeta" tarkoittaa, että siitä irtoaa suuri pala.

"Rikkoutua" on yleiskäyttöinen.
Sen sijasta voisin käyttää myös sanaa "hajota":
Mis pudotti kupin lattialle ja se hajosi äänekkäästi.


----------

